# Wobble light first impressions



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I wouldn't at all say they were made cheaply. The few issues I had were from the people who built them and sent them out. The light overall is very well made and it ain't light. The thing is made from some pretty tough flexible plastics and can't take a beating. I'm sure they won't have a problem out lasting my halogen tripods by many years. Plus they use up much less electric.



How much do you suppose they weigh?


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

10-20 pounds depending on the model


----------



## SpecialistSteve (Jan 14, 2011)

I love my Wobble JR's, only complaint is that the handle is attached to the light dome and it broke on one of them [plastic]--though it was easy enough to fix without buying the new part. Tons of light and virtually no heat.


----------



## Remodelor (Nov 5, 2010)

Does it break down into smaller pieces or is it always that bulky?


----------



## 5starbuilders (Jan 22, 2011)

It does not break down . It is always that bulky. And expect to break the handle eventually as stated . Still a great light in my opinion. Should be able to shop around and find them under 100 bucks. Nice light but I would not pay 300 bucks for one.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I want to get rid of my tripod twin 1000 halogens, they each have a hi/low setting but it's a pita to lug around and the height adjuster doesn't tighten up so if you pick it up by the top, it separates from the base tube. 

i'm not sure I want to spend 300 on that though. i have other things to spend money on now, and it's winter with 2' of snow on the ground, not much going on.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Expensive, bulky, heavy, expensive bulbs.

Why are they so great again?


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I think the lights on a strand might be just as good. just longer to put up. it's too bad it's not a high quality housing for almost 300 bucks. 

if you go on amazon, check out the 400 watt metal halide hang-a-light. it's cheaper and i bet it puts out the same light, might be hard to hang the thing up though when drywall gets up.


----------



## displacedtexan (Nov 24, 2009)

I paid like $90 at Lowe's for my Jr. Worth every penny!


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

5starbuilders said:


> It does not break down . It is always that bulky. And expect to break the handle eventually as stated . Still a great light in my opinion. Should be able to shop around and find them under 100 bucks. Nice light but I would not pay 300 bucks for one.


Good luck with that. The $300 model is the cheap model in the 400w MH version. They have models around $800 if I remember correctly but if you can find me them for $100 let me know and I will buy the lot. 

I have been working with a lot of trades lately and none of them have even seen a wobble light before. There's nothing on the market that can compete with the 400w mh models. If they do make one then send me a link and I will buy them. 

Bulbs are not at all expsensive $20 from lowes and they have an expected life of around 5 years. I have done more money in Halogen in 2 months than I will with MH in 5 years.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Expensive, bulky, heavy, expensive bulbs.
> 
> Why are they so great again?


Use one and you will know. I spent half that on a halogen setup that puts out 80% less light and eats bulbs up like theres no tomorrow. They also take less room and weight not much more at all. Bulbs are about same as 4 x halogens but last much much longer.


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

Just saw 400MH bulbs on Amazon $27.


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

Dang I will have to go look on Amazon for the bulbs! I have 2 Wobble lights and not 1 problem with the light itself. The bulbs a different story....don't leave them in a cold unheated construction trailer--the bulbs shatter when you move them....

Still I wouldn't trade them for the old halogen lights for anything:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Halogens are hard on bulbs but you can warm your lunch on em.

I use this:


















I think it costs 65 bucks.

And these that i got for free:


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

rope lights are nice during the framing process but not finishing. wobble light just seems way overpriced imo.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

"Finishing" I do with a 6 dollar stanley flash light as I got from jack-to-jack.

Most of the time I spend in a rack room or equipment closet; so i guess its apples and oranges.


----------



## Fyrzowt (Jul 3, 2008)

> And these that i got for free:


We must have been working the same job, those look familiar...:whistling


----------

